# Barrow Tamar Boat



## dcjames

Hi All,

Having seen the pictures of the new Longhope boat arriving, I wondered if anyone has any dates yet for the arrival of the next Tamar at Barrow - any info would be good as I would like to see her arrive and get a few shots for the album - she truly is a fine boat.

Cheers

DJ


----------



## Galley Boy

*Barrow Tamar*

Hi DJ,
As far as i know,two more Tamars 16-06 (relief) and 16-07(Cromer) are due out before Barrow 16-08 next year
Regards Galley Boy


----------



## dcjames

Thanks for that Galley Boy - I'll watch this space with interest!!


----------



## dcjames

*Tamar News*

Anyone any update on expected arrival of either the Cromer or Barrow Tamars?


----------



## sandman

Relief Tamar 16-06 is undergoing trials .


----------



## Galley Boy

Hi dcjames,just received some provisional dates;Cromer Tamar RNLB Lester (16-07) acceptance trials May 07,arrival Oct,providing slipway alterations are complete;Barrow Tamar (16-08) acceptance Aug.07,crew training Oct.07,if I hear any more will let you know.


----------



## dcjames

Cheers for the updates Galley Boy & Sandman.


----------



## D500

As of 15:55 on 6th Jan. '08 the Cromer Tamar 16-07 '*RNLB Lester*' has been placed on operational duty!
More details are available on the stations website.


----------



## dcjames

Have checked out web D500, some great shots of Lester launching, i notice she has had a shout allready how did she perform?
Does anyone have any news on Barrow's boat? I understand she hit some bad weather off Lands End on passage home at the beginning of December and had to return to Plymouth for a few minor repairs. Any news on when she might now be arriving home?

Cheers dcjames


----------



## des newton

16-06 relief Tamar on satation at Barrow while Barrow Tamar Grace Dixon having complete checkover. possably taking up station September 08


----------



## dcjames

*Grace Dixon Update*

Have just seen local press - Grace Dixon is due to arrive on station 17th December to replace 16-06


----------



## Lifeboat1721

The new boat Grace Dixon 16-08 arrived Today, It was broadcast on local radio and the Tv guys were there, sadly I couldn't make it.

Ian


----------



## 6639

some good video footage of her being launched on BBC Looknorthwest news today at 13.30 and 18.30 hours, if anyone wants to see on the net.
She looks beautiful. 
If Fleetwood doesn't hurry up and get one I'll have to build my Speedline model as Grace Dixon


----------

